# Need help with IBS ( Please help)



## psps123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ive been getting IBS really bad in the morning as soon as i wake up and not sure what to do and need help badly. i have to go on a 1 hour bus trip to school witch makes things worse. can anyone help me









Im 16 male


----------



## Sunshine&Happiness (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am 13 years old and have had IBS for about 7 years. Sometimes my IBS flares up in the morning too. My suggestion would be:

If you haven't already, think about going to see a doctor, they can give you medication to help and find out what affects your IBS.

Whilst you're on the bus, try doing something to take your mind off it, like listening to music or reading.

Hope this helps


----------

